# Is She Lookin Better???



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Are these the after photos? Are there before photos? You are asking does she look better....I assume better than something.


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

get a tape and weight her!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Is this the same horse you had on that thread about animal control being called?
If so she looks tons better. She still needs muscle and some more groceries, but you're making progress!


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Stiff in the right rear?


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

thanks, i have her on stratagy and she is getting 3lbs at each feeding, and 15 lbs of hay 2-3x a day.

MLS what do you mean?


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Can you post a before picture?


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

Yep she's looking better. Still a ways to go yet.


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

how much more weight does she need? i mean i cant feel herribs any more. and i know she needs to muscle up more. what can i do to improve her? please only nice things, no telling me im a bad owner because of what i asked her to do. and remember she is 19 almost 20


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

like i said get a tape an measure her. talk to your vet about it. what is her height? my mare is 14.2-15hh (never measured her) and 1080lbs (about.) shes a stock qh so i expect more weight on her. my friend has a 13.3hh pony who should be around 800-900lbs but again shes a stock pony.


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

shes a 14.2 connemara


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

I think she looks much better too. Ya, she _maybe_ could use a bit more weight. Kind of hard to tell at this point with pictures. It could be too that she just needs some toning. At 20, if she doesn't have any other issues, she could easily strengthen up with some work. Also can't tell from the now pictures because her head is always turned away, but I think she is generally more content. 

Those tape measures are NOT accurate at all. If you want to know how much she weighs, you really need a livestock scale. There is a formula for measuring weight based on length, girth and height that is a bit more accurate. Either way though, the information that is helpful from those methods is the CHANGE in measurements, not the measurements themselves.


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

well lets just put her right on the scale then... lol
The reason I suggest tape is because scales arent available to most people its a better estimate then just umm looking at pictures, hoenstly i dont see too much of a difference taking into consideration her longer coat now. 

"There is a formula for measuring weight based on length, girth and height that is a bit more accurate"... yeah its on the back of all my measuring tapes lol. Erin- you do have to keep in mind its all an estimate, unless you can get your horse to a clinic just to measure her. sounds very unreasonable, i know lol. There is also something called a body index, talk to the vet or look it up. I honestly forget but its on a scale 1-10. 10 being very very fat.


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

ALso the main ingredient in her diet should be GOOD quality hay. if its fresher (cut this year), greener and smells better chances are its pretty good. But nutrition varies per cut and per kind of hay.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

You are right SB. Some concrete measurement is better than none. Maybe the OP will not know if the number is totally accurate but they will have an idea if the horses weight is going up or down or staying the same.


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

^^ thanks. thats what i was trying to get at. knowing her est. weight is also good for things like giving meds (dewormers)


----------



## Annaland13 (Oct 28, 2009)

She looks a lot better.


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

Wow, they called animal control? I've seen horses worse than that here the county won't do nothing about! She had lost weight and muscle in her back, and thighs and hind quarters, but her ribs aren't even showing.

Y'all have really strict animal control! I have had to rescue horses way worse than that! What was the situation? Were those pictures taken at the previous place or your place? Was she worse than that ever?


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

she was 300-400 lbs under weight when a lady i worked for got her. they never let her outside and she lost a lot of muscles. ill post pics of her the first day we got her. AC has been called on me 3 TIMES now. my neighbor is a jerk and wants us to treat the horses like royalty. i meant i treat them good, but he wasnts us to put their hay on pallets so they dont have to eat off the ground. i know jasper and he would hurt himself on a pallet. 

Delilahs situation was that her owner took her to a farm because her neighbor wanted to lease her. the owner i guess just dropped her off and left her.the farm had Delilah for like 2 years, fattened her up and trimmed her "Elf feet" and the owner never came back for her. i was in the market for a pony/small horse for my sister (who turned 12 today), my boss was like i have an old pony i need to get rid of, she has arthritis and cant canter but she is cheap, her owner hasnt come back for her and she owes us like 2k in board. we went in her stall and she hardly picked her head up to look at us. it was sooo sad. my mom is a big softy so molly tried Delilah out and my mom bought her. we think she was bred before bc her utters are saggy, but thats all the history we have on her. 

here is the pic of when we first got her:


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

she dosent look bad at all to me, except that divet in her rump. connemara ponies are usually built like little tbs, or the ones ive seen are. so they are leaner naturally. Your setup isnt idea, since theyre just at your house, but i really dont see anything wrong. what did AC say when they were out?


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

If you just look at her first picture alone, she looks like nothing compared to some horses I have seen. 

When I compare the before and after, she has really improved quite abit. Well done. 

I still don't understand why the animal control are so concerned about her. They should rather be rattling other owners who have horses that look like a bunch of twigs stuck together....


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

no its my neighbor who keeps calling. because my pastures are muddy. and have poop in them, hey i mean horses poop every day. im not out there chasing them with a pitch fork screaming hurry up and poop!!! AC siad they look good for their age. they actully thought she was 5-10


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

Wow. Okay, so it's not the animal control...Why don't you just ask your neighbors to mind their own business! LOL

Try to explain to your neighbors, and maybe they might understand.


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

we have talked to him. he was pretty wasated and he said he just wants us to take better care of them. he has a bowling ball around one of his goats necks so i called on him. if he comes over im going to tell him i'll mind my business if he minds his business. no i dont think animal control would come back out if they call again


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I wouldnt start a match between your neighbors with the AC. They have better things to do than deal with neighbor drama when both parties animals seem fine. 

Body Condition Scoring for Your Horse

That is the body condition scoring someone mentioned, its really helpful.


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

what would you say she is?


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

It's hard with how fuzzy she is. Just print it out and go run through the list. can you feel her ribs,etc? 

In the jumping pictures you posted, her ribs were visible, in this one not so much so Im not really sure.


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

its because she is fuzzy. i cant feel her ribs any more


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

any thing on her confo?


----------

